
Why the Economic Payoff from Technology Is So Elusive - aarghh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/06/business/why-the-economic-payoff-from-technology-is-so-elusive.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
elgabogringo
"Gee, we dumped a ton of poorly thought out rules onto an already over-
regulated industry, then threw some money at it and it isn't doing well. Must
be the software they are running. Probably need some consultants now."

